# Strange Port Forwarding Conundrum



## darkm3tr01d (Apr 18, 2012)

My Problem:Port forwarding refuses to work​My Hardware:

Arris Xfinity TG862G Router [Xfinity Branded Software Version 7.4.63A]
Gateway MA7 Laptop [Ubuntu Server 11.11]
My Explanation:I recently upgraded from Comcast's TV/Internet package to a TV/Internet/Phone one. With this package, I have been given a special xfinity modem that supports the internet, phone line, and works as a router. So, I decided that since there was no sense in having two routers I would disconnect my old faithful and setup my home-network through this new box. Everything works fine, except I have yet to successfully re-establish port-forwarding for my new gateway.​What I've Tried:

I've adjusted the Port Forwarding settings in the router and checked and double checked that the IP numbers & the TCP/UDP numbers correspond to computer and ports that I am trying to use.
I've turned off any firewall software that I am aware of on both the router and computer.
I've checked YouGetSignal.com and it assures me that the ports I'm using (80,22) are open on my IP (68.59.75.103)
I've made sure Apache on the Computer is working and locally I can see my webpage.
Where do I go from here?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!
Since that website is reading the ports as being open, are you saying the sever is not working remotely? Have you checked to make sure Apache is set up correctly?


----------



## darkm3tr01d (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you,

While I am not much of an apache wiz, I know the ports.conf is setup to Listen on port 80, and that through the local IP (10.0.0.252) I can my webpage, but if I try my global IP (68.59.75.103) the connection times out.


----------



## Legit (Apr 19, 2012)

If you put that Ubuntu server in the DMZ does that work, don't leave it here, just test to see if that will allow you to connect to it?

Are you able to connect to anything externally on the public WAN address? Usually you can enable your router to be remotely managed by any address over 8080 (or custom port) see if this works.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Have you checked with your ISP to make sure they're not blocking the inbound port 80?


----------



## darkm3tr01d (Apr 18, 2012)

Legit said:


> If you put that Ubuntu server in the DMZ does that work, don't leave it here, just test to see if that will allow you to connect to it?
> 
> Are you able to connect to anything externally on the public WAN address? Usually you can enable your router to be remotely managed by any address over 8080 (or custom port) see if this works.


Using the DMZ had no effect. As for setting up remote management I could not find any feature like that on the new router.



Jason09 said:


> Have you checked with your ISP to make sure they're not blocking the inbound port 80?


I was able access my server through the same ISP until I installed this new router.

I am considering trying to setup my old router as some kind of middle man tomorrow. Where the network would be [SERVER]>[OLD ROUTER]>[NEW ROUTER].

Is this possible?
Could it help? .... (It couldn't hurt)
Any other suggestions?


----------



## Legit (Apr 19, 2012)

You can only do this if your router is a modem as well. Most routers I do not believe are modems, which is why you need to use their supplied modem/router. I personally use mine as a bridge so that no intelligent routing or services are running on the provided router and my personal router does all the management at one place.

I suggest doing it this way, as most 3rd party routers are better and, it makes your router agnostic to the ISP you are using.


----------

